# You need to go!!!!



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

just thought I would share some of our adventure with y'all









we sailed a little over 2000 miles under a lot of variables. Max speed was 12.5knts over ground, In the Gulf stream. right after that We took the spinnaker down, 









This was the other mode, It seemed like we either had the chute up or were double reefed.









We got to see this a lot. The water in the Bahamas was beautiful.

We got visited by Home Land security twice it turns out that they were 
looking for a drug boat. they taped us and we taped them. I wish we could trade photos.










I caught a few fish  Imagine that










We had a lot of fun getting to know the Bahamians.


















The scenery was wonderful.









We even got to see wild life 


















We got to race with the Bahamians on C Class boats What a trip










Out on the Pry Mon










Can you say SA\D









We had a great time. the end was depressing










We really did have a good time. We took over 600 photos and about 6 hours of video. I have to get a video up but all of that is on the mrs's Mac so it might take me a bit.
Anyway I need to thank everyone here, all the great posts that I have read helped a lot.
And with out Gui's help on my screwed up rig It would have been a lot less enjoyable.
Thanks Alex, 
I could get my helm near neutral in almost every wind speed. When I come to Portugal I'll Buy you a beer or some wine 
John,
It was good to see you again. Hope you are well.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Matt-

That was very nice... a nice break from the snow, rain, and general winter BLAH we've been having up here.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Soul....Thanks for the wonderfull amazing trip..I am really jealous now....

It seems you had good fun...how was the race in those boats?? Do they have sail trim? Did you ride as wheel or weight??


Thank you very much, and glad i could help


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Very nice!! My favorite photos in the sequence are the first two. Beautiful!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Thank you for sharing, just beautiful


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Very nice, I even liked your take on the "beer" commercial.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Great pictures Matt. Makes me wish I'd gotten down soon enough to go over with you. It's was good to see you again though and finally meet Joanie, down here at Boot Key. (Have to admit though, when I saw the title about wildlife, thought I was gonna see me ;0 )


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Beautiful photography*

Thanks for sharing it...Boy you sure got brown...could pas for a local..


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool pics and good times. Thanks.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Matt! Super pictures. Please feel free to post more.

Glad you had a great trip and great to have you back. 

- Brian


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Giu, they really only have control over the halyard and outhaul. novangs or cunninghams.
I got to go in the first heat we were just weight. but its not like being weight on a modern boat. 
On the way to the start we had a power boat along side and they ajusted the amount of balast fo the wind and the crew weight. To say the boat was tender would be a gross understatement. 
With the pry boards you have to get out on it quick when you tack or the boat will sink.
this is exactly what happened to the boat I raced on in the first heat.
In the second heat. (You only get to race in one heat then they Changed out the non Bahamian crew.) We placed second in our heat and should have been first but there was some miscommunication on the course. 
In the second heat the boat that I was on and still ruetting for flipped and sank. I asked the captain about it later and he said that he gave the order to tack and the new crew just sat there. they didnt move to the other side and the boat broached and sank. No big deal because They were only in 8 ft of water. so they dove down let the rig go and got the lead out of the boat and refloated her. 
The boat in the pics is the one Joni raced on they won therir heat and finished second overall. Joni got to accept the big check on behalf of the crew of Smashie.








We all got waxed by the Jr female national champion. on Termite.
and if that wasn't bad enough we raced in the cruisers regatta the next day and finnished in the middle of the pack and She whipped us all in an A class. Called Tida Wave
Wich is a bigger version of the same boats in my photos.
My Appologies for the spelling but her name sounds like Naory(nay ori)
She is only 14 I think she will be an olympian one day.
The other cool thing about the race is that we started from Anchor talk about fun on the starting line!!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Anyone notice those sails have no reef points... must be lots of fun when the wind picks up.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Matt*

I just set your second picture as my background...Man I love that shot...

After being on the hard for 4 1/2 months that shot just about has me...well anyway... nice photo..


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sorry you had such a crappy time. I'll bet you're glad to be back! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Here ar a few more.
smashie hard on the wind









Soul Searcher hard on the wind








moon going down on the bow








sun coming up astern








Atlantic side of Eluethra








pink sand beach at Harbour Island (briland)








Mike making costumes for Junkanoo.








cool shot astern








Matt going to Bed


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*What ?*

Are you in to torturing me already ?...


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Great photos post more.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

IS THIS A NORWEGIAN BLUE???????

COOL!!! THEY DO EXIST!!​







[/QUOTE]


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip, thanks for sharing the pictures. I am jealous.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Very nice, indeed. Almost an antidote to the 25 cm. of snow we are getting tomorrow, on top of the 180 cm. we've had already this winter.

Well, at least those low water level problems should be lessened in the summer....


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> IS THIS A NORWEGIAN BLUE???????
> 
> COOL!!! THEY DO EXIST!!​


[/QUOTE]

He's not dead, just stunned....


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

That first shot is going to be very expensive for me.. Time to get an asymmetrical....


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Djodenda, 
Every boat that cruises IMO needs an asymetric.
They are intimadating at first but when you get use to it They don't seem that big any more.
I highly recomend The ATN spinnaker sock it makes handling the chute so easy that you will actually use it. you always fear the storms but lets face it Calmes usally last longer especialy where you are. 
And you have a better light air boat than me, we race against a catalina 30 on fun night. Cool boat.
We sailed under the chute from Key West to tampa thats a long time If we didn't have it we would have motored a lot more.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

The heck with words Matt ..... MORE PICTURES


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok John just for you.
Key West sunset.









sun set at Big Majors spot










Gregory Town


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

soul searcher said:


> Djodenda,
> Every boat that cruises IMO needs an asymetric.
> We sailed under the chute from Key West to tampa thats a long time If we didn't have it we would have motored a lot more.


What I've noticed while cruising in the Puget Sound is that the wind is either blowing too strong on your nose, or too little downwind...

On the really light days, I can move upwind pretty well, but just slat around getting back home...

I figure the asymmetrical will allow me to work my way upwind and reach back with the chute... I don't have enough crew, or funding for a symmetrical chute, and figure the asymmetrical will work.

I had planned to buy one this winter, but wound up spending the cash on a new genoa and dodger...

Looks like you had a great trip. I look forward to my first Caribbean cruise someday....


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Matt, so how is that pep boys generator doing ? (g)


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

You go out again next winter Matt, and I'm tagging right along!


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Freesail, I don't get that?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you can find a used symmetrical spinnaker you can tack it to your forestay, over the rolled headsail, with an ATN tacker or a North tack strap. You could even do something with a short rope to the bow roller. The size and set isn't as critical as with a white sail and you can save a lot of money by not getting a new sail custom made for your boat.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Giu, 
I had to google the norwiegan blue , That brought back good memories


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

jwms,
I thought about the tacker but can't see running one on my head sail for extended periods. It seems to me they would chafe up the jib. and point load the forestay. Maybe I'm wrong I have never used one.
Do you have one?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CLICK HERE MATT


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Alex,
I put it in my favorites I love Monty Python. The Holy Grail is my favorite.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

You are in good company

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/off-topic/38421-monty-pythons-holy-grail.html


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Matt, that was wonderful! Thanks to you and the Mrs. The blue of the water is absolutely astounding in the reefed photo. I have been up here in 50 degree green water for a year now and am itching to go south. Thanks!!!!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Beez...like Matt says...ya gotta go! 
This could be you!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

GREAT photo's, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

This Is One Of My Favorite Sn Threads


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

I've been away for a bit and this thread was a delightful way to return! Thank you SO much for sharing!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Wow...*

Its taking all I have to not report that first post in this thread 

I'm sitting here sharing these incredible pictures with my wife and we both are asking ourselves why in the hell have we never been there.

Thanks for helping us decide where our next vacation will be, I hope to be posting some this time next year


----------



## DBboat (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics. It is great to see people enjoying these places. I hope to go one day and seeing these certainly adds fuel to the fire!


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

This has been a wonderful respite from the roller coaster of a Spring we are having here (70 one day and 40 and rain the next). Great photos, heck for my money post all 600 of them. We will tell you when enough is enough. Now I really want to get the boat ready to sail this spring. Thanks.


----------

